# S pass can stay in johor bahru ?



## kalyan11069

Hi i am kalyan working in singapore from 3 years on s pass. 

I am from india
i want to check , can i rent a house in johor bahru ?
Can i travel daily from jb town to singapore ?

Plz advise me 
kalyan


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

kalyan11069 said:


> Hi i am kalyan working in singapore from 3 years on s pass.
> 
> 1.I am from india
> 2.i want to check , can i rent a house in johor bahru ?
> 3.Can i travel daily from jb town to singapore ?
> 
> Plz advise me
> kalyan


hi 

If you are willing to take the trouble to travel in and out everyday for 5 days then yes you can rent a house in Malaysia.

You might have problems with the malaysian and singapore immigration authorities eventually, as you are carrying an Indian passport.

Ways to solve this issue is for you to apply for a card with the malaysian authorities for frequent travel into and out of singapore. I have some singaporean friends doing this, however your indian passport may be a hindrance.

As for the travel into and out of singapore, and to avoid the hassle of getting your passport stamped everyday, I suggest you get a motorcycle with singapore license plate assuming you can secure the frequent travel card from the malaysian immigration.

All in all you might start a trend for other pass holders that might eventually lead to a loss of rental income for singaporeans, prompting the government to put into place rules similar to"the 3/4 tank rule"


----------



## simonsays

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> You might have problems with the malaysian and singapore immigration authorities eventually, as you are carrying an Indian passport.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Indian passport holders can get multiple entry visit visa, which does not go well when you travel every day ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ways to solve this issue is for you to apply for a card with the malaysian authorities for frequent travel into and out of singapore. I have some singaporean friends doing this, however your indian passport may be a hindrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the MACS card ?
> 
> MAC=> look up in Jabatan Imigresen site, there are a lot of exclusions, and I don't see any option for Singapore resident to reside in Malaysia ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the travel into and out of singapore, and to avoid the hassle of getting your passport stamped everyday, I suggest you get a motorcycle with singapore license plate assuming you can secure the frequent travel card from the malaysian immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all you might start a trend for other pass holders that might eventually lead to a loss of rental income for singaporeans, prompting the government to put into place rules similar to"the 3/4 tank rule"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, even for those who are on EP/LTVP, when they get Multiple Entry, a visit of more than twice a week raises questions in Malaysian Immigration .. try telling them you live in JB.
> 
> Seriously, considering the time to commute, cost of motor bike (if you are keen on it . ) plus the safety of fightig with the mat-motos, I would say DON'T DO IT .. unless you have relatives et al in JB side ..
Click to expand...


----------

